# Why do people refer



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

Mods if this in the wrong forum please move, I just didn't know where to put it.

But I see it on various threads around here and in other places, but I am assuming when buckets is being used it is being referred to as infant carriers. So I am asking why is there such a negative overtone towards them? Like is their a safety reason behind it or is it something else? I honestly never thought anything about them besides them being a car seat that was easier to take in and out of the vehicle. So I am just asking. TIA


----------



## Ditto (Apr 15, 2008)

I can't speak to the safety of bucket infant seats.

I am skeptical of them because they seem to enable parents to have less contact with their babies. It's easy to put a baby in the bucket, carry them to the car, carry the bucket in to the store, carry it back to the car, go home, baby's asleep, leave baby in car seat in the house, etc. It seems that baby would be better off getting out of the bucket and having some personal contact and different positions and views of the world.

But... I've not had a baby of my own yet so that theory might fly out the window when the time comes.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

I think people don't like them partly because they aren't great for the babe (seem to remember being told they inhibit breathing if the kid is in them for too long) but mainly because they mean the baby isn't being carried in arms, just carted about in the plastic seat.

I personally know a few kids whose day went

crib-bouncer (prop fed a bottle in bouncer)-moses basket (for nap)-car bucket-bouncer (prop fed another bottle)-moses basket-swing-bouncer (prop fed)-bath-crib

They were literally NEVER held, carried or cuddled. And for a 2 week old that is really really sad (to me anyway).


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

And - have you actually carried a baby in one?...Whenever I see someone carrying a baby around in one trying to do shopping, etc... I want to tell them about he wonderful world of slings! lol


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I think there's a real bias against the bucket car seats among MDC mamas because the buckets tend to be so overused in the mainstream parenting world. There are babies that ride in the car in them, spend their entire waking time in them, and even have strollers, highchairs, and swings where the bucket just snaps right in. It has now become possible, with these products, to have an infant and almost never hold or carry the baby. I've seen plenty of mamas who don't even pick up the baby to feed-- they just hold a bottle in the baby's mouth while baby is still in the carseat. And with seats having ever-higher weight and height limits, babies that should be on the floor crawling are now often confined to the bucket, because it's easier and more convenient for a busy mother.

The trouble with the buckets is that they were designed to position an infant for maximum protection in a vehicle collision. The position however that the infant is in when in the bucket isn't one that's an appropriate one for a baby to spend a large amount of time. There has been an increasing incidence of babies with flattening of the head, for instance, because they spend too much time in devices like car seats, as well as bouncy seats and swings and similar devices. Babies need to be held or carried or rocked or put down on their backs and bellies on the floor, to develop optimally. They shouldn't be spending all day in a car seat, when they're not in a car.

There's nothing wrong with the bucket seats themselves. They do the job of safely protecting a baby in the car, and they're fine when used in careful moderation to move a baby from the car when baby is sleeping or the weather is bad. But it is so easy to overuse them. Hence the bias.


----------



## heidi526 (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't think people object to infant travel systems, which is what I think you are referring to. They object to people who leave their kids in them for hours and hours and hours. I had one of those for my girls when they infants. It was great cause when they fell asleep in the car, you could bring them inside without waking them. It was also good when we were in the grocery store and they were too young to sit up. I would just set the seat in the cart and off we would go. That being said, I didn't leave them in the seat after we got out of the car, unless they were sleeping or we were in the grocery store. They only were in the seat when necessary, which I dont think is a problem.


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

I think its silly to associate a carseat carrier with a child not being held generally. They make certain things easier - transferring child from carseat to stroller while sleeping, grocery shopping, and keeping the child warm and covered in the winter (i had a nice warm cover with a face flap for mine). My child was and is held a lot, played with a lot, and never prop fed. sometimes, it is better to make your life easier where you can.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
I think people don't like them partly because they aren't great for the babe (seem to remember being told they inhibit breathing if the kid is in them for too long) but mainly because they mean the baby isn't being carried in arms, just carted about in the plastic seat.











A baby is a person, not a handbag. I love them for the extra recline in the car, but that is where they belong: in the car. Plus it is quicker to type "bucket" rather than "infant seat".


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrspineau* 
I think its silly to associate a carseat carrier with a child not being held generally. They make certain things easier - transferring child from carseat to stroller while sleeping, grocery shopping, and keeping the child warm and covered in the winter (i had a nice warm cover with a face flap for mine). My child was and is held a lot, played with a lot, and never prop fed. sometimes, it is better to make your life easier where you can.

It depends largely on the life in question as to whether it makes it easier. We rarely used a car, so she was rarely in her seat. She was never in a stroller, i wore her, which also kept her warm in winter. I always managed to buy groceries with her in a wrap. I agree that making life easier can be a good thing, but some of the mama's i referred to above seemed to feel the easiest thing would be to ignore their LO altogether. That is not a statement about general bucket use, it is merely the bias i have gotten from spending time with those people.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

They are definitely overused, and they're really hard to carry anyway so I don't see how they are more convenient. I had one when my boys were little, and since they were born in the winter it was nice to be able to put them in/out of the carseat in the warm house instead of standing out in the cold, but other than that, I didn't take the carseat in anywhere. It's a carseat, not a permanent baby-holder.
My third is going to be a summer baby, so we're skipping the infant seat and using a convertible carseat from birth. I see no need to buy a carseat that will last a year or less.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Aw, wait a minute, LOOK how comfy this mama looks!

http://www.twinkleandwhimsy.com/flyi...rierstrap.aspx


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Are you referring to just the term "bucket"? If so then "bucket" in itself is not a negative term for an infant car seat. It's a standard term used all over, not just on AP parenting message boards.

As far as the negative attitude toward them in general? Well it's mainly because they are often over-used and not conducive to an AP style if you rely on them too much outside of the car. They are certainly useful, particularly during winter in a colder climate. It's nice to be able to get baby snuggled and covered with a blanket, then just carry them to the car and pop the seat in. It's when they are used for sleeping, playing, every single errand, ect that they become a problem.


----------



## leaveit2beeker (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
Aw, wait a minute, LOOK how comfy this mama looks!

http://www.twinkleandwhimsy.com/flyi...rierstrap.aspx

WHY, WHY in the heck wouldn't you consider a sling?! OMG, I can't believe this stuff even exists!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
Aw, wait a minute, LOOK how comfy this mama looks!

http://www.twinkleandwhimsy.com/flyi...rierstrap.aspx


That *is* funny. It sort of looks like a sling too, if you squint just right!

TBS, I thought I would *never* use the bucket, but we do use one now. DS screams like you are killing him when you try to put him in the car seat. If I *have* to go to the store with him, I'm not taking him out and putting him back in.

It's also so nice to be able to strap him in in the house, since it takes 2 people, 15 minutes, and a lot of singing, dancing and begging.

I'd prefer for my neighbors not to see me doing the carseat can-can.


----------



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 









And - have you actually carried a baby in one?...Whenever I see someone carrying a baby around in one trying to do shopping, etc... I want to tell them about he wonderful world of slings! lol

not sure what that has to do with my question on if I have carried one or not. But yes I have many different kids. When I had them it was used for a car seat, shopping because they were to young to sit up yet or they were still sleeping and I didn't want to disturb them. If they were able to sit up then I took them out it before even going into someplace unless they were sleeping.

Yeah I guess for me when i was looking at them that was one of the things that drew me more into wanting one the ease of things. And also because I am not a sling type person and I have tried it but it just wasn't for me. Maybe I will try it again but at this point I just have no desire for it. But I guess I just never equated someone using a carrier as someone who doesn't hold their kid or treated them like handbags.

As far as the mainstream parenting I do have to ask if its more of an assumption thing or is it a more of a generally in my experience every/majority person I saw use them used them the wrong way type thing?

But thanks for the replies and yeah I can see why its easier to type bucket over infant carrier.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Because they are carseats and some babies rarely ever get human contact other than feeding (sometimes not even then) and diaper changes.

Quote:

And - have you actually carried a baby in one?...Whenever I see someone carrying a baby around in one trying to do shopping, etc... I want to tell them about he wonderful world of slings! lol
me too. i wear my baby everywhere and hope that people see how easy it is and opt to use one instead of lugging a heavy carseat around.


----------



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah I was referring to the term bucket as I have only seen it used here and I lurk and frequent all sorts of mom/pregnancy boards trying to do some research on people's personal experience type things. And I just felt like there was a negative almost superior attitude against those who do use them like. Even if it is used as intended. Thats all.

I am still learning things and while i have my opinions on things I know once my LO is here I will also form new or change my opinions on things.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
Aw, wait a minute, LOOK how comfy this mama looks!

http://www.twinkleandwhimsy.com/flyi...rierstrap.aspx

that has got to be the dumbest thing I have ever seen next to the fake arm you put in babies crib LOL


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

I haven't read all the posts but I just wanted to warn people not to carry their babies around in these. My dh and I used to bundle baby up in a bucket seat during the winter and he threw his back out big time. After that we always just picked her up out of the car seat. No more back problems! Also, these things are not safe on top of grocery carts. I have a friend whose baby fractured her skull falling out of a grocery cart in one of these. Use a moby wrap or ergo for grocery shopping.


----------



## tmwmommy (Jul 21, 2009)

I personally used the bucket for a few months before we decided it was much easier to just carry her in and out of the car. I didn't realize back then how much easier it was to wear baby in a sling. I didn't get a decent baby carrier until dd was 5 months old just because I didn't know all of my options. I foudn that putting the bucket in the main part of the cart (not the top) took up too much space and I could not fit any groceries. Next time I plan on either keeping the bucket in the car or just buying a convertible from the start.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

American lingo - we don't use the term 'bucket' in this country so I only ran across the word on MDC. I caught on quick though







lol

And when I asked if you have actually ever carried a baby in one - I was gently refering to how heavy and uncomfortable they are to be toting around dangling from the crook of your arm. Mind - my son was 10 and a half pounds born...but I can tell you that even the thought of using it as a type of 'carrier' other than a car seat anywhere out of the car was quickly forgotten! lol

I completely agree with everything Llyra has said... oh! - I like that name! hehe


----------



## 4myfinn (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
Aw, wait a minute, LOOK how comfy this mama looks!

http://www.twinkleandwhimsy.com/flyi...rierstrap.aspx

This is ridiculous!


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

I call the baby car seat a bucket but not as a way to be negative.

I loved the bucket when my kids were little. It kept them warm between the house and car and where ever we were going in the car. Once they move out of the bucket you have to dress them warmly and then take the coat off to put their 5 pt harness on in a cold car. And get to where you are going and then re-dress them again. bluck. The bucket is lovely for cold weather.

Some folks call it a bucket in a negative way when kids are schlepped around in it and never get out. Every implement has its pros and cons (okay, maybe some have to be looked at very closely for the pros. But a carseat has obvious qualitites that make it needed!) Even the AP icon of a sling or wrap can be overused or used in a way that isn't good for the kid/baby/little being.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Wait...how can a sling or wrap be _overused_? lol


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh, people get judgmental about all kinds of things, and I think at least some of this is about showing off your AP bona fides. I have seen absolutely ridiculous statements about buckets (a term I don't in itself consider pejorative) to the effect that by carrying your baby into a grocery store in one, you are treating her "like an object, not a person".

Now - when I was an ignorant, judgy, no-baby-havin' girl, I too was perplexed by parents who carted their baby into the store in a bucket. Why not just take them out and carry them, I thought?

And of course, because God loves a good joke, I had my baby in the middle of winter in a cold climate. You better believe I do not unbuckle my baby and put him in a sling out in an uncovered parking lot when it's snowing heavily and below freezing and my hands are too cold to safely manage the transfer. We don't own a stroller: I'll take him out of his bucket once we're in the store, but if he's asleep, I won't disturb him.

I get that some people use their bucket as a place to park a baby who is never really picked up. But I find it hard to believe that the majority of parents - particularly the majority of MDC parents - use it that way.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I've carried a lot of 5 gallon buckets in my life (used to work in a factory). When I call it a baby bucket, it's a term of endearment. It's exactly the same body mechanics to carry a bucket as an infant seat.
I have found that lots of kids who Hate the car, seem to like the car once switched to a convertible car set. I can't imagine doing newborn care somewhere really cold when then carseat would be freezing out in the car. I'd either need a garage, or preheat the car, or a removable bucket seat to avoid putting a tiny 6 pound baby in a frozen car seat.

Along the same line, a motorcycle helmet is a brain bucket. Baby bucket is a natural extension.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
Wait...how can a sling or wrap be _overused_? lol

When you don't want to be seen carrying a baby bucket so you drag your kid out of a cozy bucket in the parking lot (where it is 17 degrees and sleet is coming down sideways) and pop him/her in a sling under your coat.

When your kid would really much rather be down walking but you'd rather move quickly and don't want to be patient and let him look at the interesting dog poop for 15 minutes (or poke it with a stick!).

When you are still 15 pounds over weight and your think your 25 lb baby hides it when he/she is in a carrier on you. (That is real, btw. I asked an acquaintance why she wouldn't let her kid out when we were visiting a working farm. I was surprised that she was worried about mud or poop, etc when she told me that!)

When you should be down on the floor playing with said kid but you really want to get something selfish done, like clean the toilets, or make dinner, so you wrap the kid on your back and hope he/she is entertained by your hair! (Okay, okay, that's just me.......)


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I thought they had their uses until I tried carrying one of the younger cousins in one. He was only like 10 lbs and sooo easy to carry with one arm by himself. The seat only added 5? 6? lbs, but I had to use both arms so I could hold the accursed thing away from my body enough to not be thwacked repeatedly in the legs. (Left him in it because he was asleep and we were heading to put him in the car.)

Then I tried carrying one that was a bit better and had a sort of bend in the handle so it could be carried more naturally, but it was still cumbersome and still whacked me in the legs from time to time.

Plus, they aren't handsfree, so there's another nuisance factor.

Er, so they have their uses for people who have tougher legs or stronger arms, but they just don't work for me.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumm* 
...and hope he/she is entertained by your hair! (Okay, okay, that's just me.......)










BTDT. And it worked, too, until she figured out that all the interesting stuff happens on the other side of mama.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 









And - have you actually carried a baby in one?...Whenever I see someone carrying a baby around in one trying to do shopping, etc... I want to tell them about he wonderful world of slings! lol

...which is why I'm not anti-bucket in the same way much of MDC is. I don't have a sling (never did find one that fit, and probably won't bother now), but I do use an Ergo. I _love_ the Ergo, and dd2 is in it quite a lot. However, I find shopping while babywearing kind of a pain (and have conked one child's head, and knocked a jar of jam off a shelf with another child's foot). More to the point, dd2 likes sitting in her bucket and smiling at me while I shop. If she's sleeping, she _will_ wake up if I move her out of her carseat, and usually won't go back to sleep. She _also_ hates being put back in the bucket, but doesn't mind _being_ in the bucket.

It also takes time to move her back and forth. I'm often on a fairly tight schedule. So, when I pick ds2 up from preschool, and head off to dd1's ballet class, I carry dd2 in the bucket - she'll be going in the Ergo during the class, but I really don't have the time or energy to pack an extra wrestle-screaming-baby-into-carseat episode into my afternoon.

I know there are babies that spend their whole lives in one container or another. But, a bucket is just a tool, and it kind of gets on my nerves when people express the "I want to tell them about slings/Ergos/babywearing" viewpoint. A baby being out in public in a bucket doesn't mean the mom (or dad, for that matter) doesn't know about babywearing. I was babywearing in 1993, _long_ before I ever heard the term. I _love_ babywearing. DD2 spends most of her life being carried, worn, or crawling around exploring. She also spends a bit of time in a bucket...and that's almost all in public (we do sometimes use a swing for short naps at home).


----------



## Gimme Pineapple (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
Aw, wait a minute, LOOK how comfy this mama looks!

http://www.twinkleandwhimsy.com/flyi...rierstrap.aspx

She must have given birth to an invisible air baby! Lucky gal!








Can you imagine the neck/back problems that think would cause?! Not to mention the bruises on your thighs. I'm laughing over here at the idea of anyone using one, but obviously SOMEONE is purchasing it or it wouldn't exist. Yikes.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Even with a summer baby I had plenty of times of getting into the backseat of the car to put her into a sling and zip my extra large coat over both of us. And half the time latch her on to nurse, too.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I consider a ergo a sling.


----------



## mamabear0314 (May 13, 2008)

If baby falls asleep in the car, I take the bucket in with me (to wherever). But if baby is awake, I sling 'em.







We don't use it inside though. Just for car rides and if they fall asleep, for the errand itself.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumm* 
When you don't want to be seen carrying a baby bucket so you drag your kid out of a cozy bucket in the parking lot (where it is 17 degrees and sleet is coming down sideways) and pop him/her in a sling under your coat.

OMG that's totally me. I feel really bad about being ashamed of being seen with a carseat LOL I've never even taken it out of my car but you know if I had a convertible for her that wouldn't be an option anyway.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
Wait...how can a sling or wrap be _overused_? lol

If one is wearing a baby who desperately wants down, then the sling/wrap/other carrier is being overused, don't you think?


----------



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
American lingo - we don't use the term 'bucket' in this country so I only ran across the word on MDC. I caught on quick though







lol

And when I asked if you have actually ever carried a baby in one - I was gently refering to how heavy and uncomfortable they are to be toting around dangling from the crook of your arm. Mind - my son was 10 and a half pounds born...but I can tell you that even the thought of using it as a type of 'carrier' other than a car seat anywhere out of the car was quickly forgotten! lol

I completely agree with everything Llyra has said... oh! - I like that name! hehe

ah ok yeah I understand that because I do recall thinking when carrying around the bigger baby that there is now way I could do this for a long walk/period of time..lol


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
If one is wearing a baby who desperately wants down, then the sling/wrap/other carrier is being overused, don't you think?

If we're in the middle of a busy farmer's market and he wants down to pull a pile of ripe tomatoes off a farmer's table, nope.
If we are some place where he could reasonably and safely walk on his own and hold my hand or otherwise be put down to do his own thing, then absolutely!

Melinda


----------



## CamoShades (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
OMG that's totally me. I feel really bad about being ashamed of being seen with a carseat LOL I've never even taken it out of my car but you know if I had a convertible for her that wouldn't be an option anyway.

Wait, so some people are honestly self-conscious or ashamed to be seen carrying an infant car seat? Wow.

My DD was a horrible napper, so if she fell asleep in the infant seat (nobody in my part of the country calls them "buckets"), you can bet I was keeping her in it for our trek into the store. If I had taken her out to wear her, she would have been awake instantly. And you know, sometimes it's just nice being able to enjoy dinner out with your husband while the baby sleeps next to you on an upside down high chair in a car seat. I did enough one-handed eating at home. It never crossed my mind to be embarrassed about being seen carrying it. That's just ridiculous, IMO.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gimme Pineapple* 
She must have given birth to an invisible air baby! Lucky gal!








Can you imagine the neck/back problems that think would cause?! Not to mention the bruises on your thighs. I'm laughing over here at the idea of anyone using one, but obviously SOMEONE is purchasing it or it wouldn't exist. Yikes.

And here I out myself...

When DS was born (he is now almost 8.5 yo), Fisher Price was just stopping making car seats. They had an infant seat that had a strap instead of a handle so you could wear it like that.

It was WONDERFUL. I had to search it down to get it, but it was great. For the times DS was asleep in the carseat so I didn't have to remove him BUT I could still have both hands free for DD (2.5 when he was born). I could hold her hand. Pick her up with both hands under her armpits and get her on my shoulders. Whatever. I could pick up my stuff with my hands and DS was right there in front of me.

I think my thighs did get pretty banged up but it was totally worth it to not have to decide between:
1) keeping baby in seat and using both hands to carry it
2) somehow transfering baby from seat to sling, probably waking him up.

Now, we used the seat right around two months, so kinda expensive per use, but I that seat was great. With DD we basically didn't put her down *at all* until she was four months old (and the doctor asked if she could roll over--- we didn't know because we never put her down! lol) and I knew that wouldn't happen with DS because I also had DD. This allowed me to keep him closer than a "normal" infant seat while he slept and be, literally, hands on with DD at the same time.


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

We actually talked about this in Anthropology today! We were comparing and contrasting the parenting techniques of America and a bushman tribe in South Africa. An American baby spends less than 20% of the day in physical contact with it's mother, and this is because of all the nifty travel systems we have. Put baby in the bucket seat while you pee/grab a snack/grab the diaper bag, snap it in the car, arrive at the mall, put bucket into stroller, shop. The only time baby will be picked up is for a diaper change or maybe to be fed. The babies in this tribe are in physical contact with the mom over 70% of the day. Obviously we lead a very different lifestyle than that of a remote tribe, but it would be foolish to say that things like buckets, car seats, swings, etc. are not greatly overused by many, many people.

I remember when my niece was born, brother and SIL were living in cramped quarters with SIL's brother and his wife, and SIL's mom was in town. They didn't have a swing, and their carseat was convertible. With 5 adults in the house, she was held almost around the clock and slung when out in public. She had a traumatic birth and NICU stay, and she was like a different baby when she was being cuddled.

That being said, I'm not against bucket seats in their existence. Undoubtedly, they are used the proper way by many, many people. I won't have one because I'm just going to invest right off the bat in a convertible. I will say, they look SO uncomfortable to carry, and the baby usually gets banged around. Doesn't look pleasant to me, I'm a weakling and not into regularly carrying bulky, heavy things.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
I think people don't like them partly because they aren't great for the babe (seem to remember being told they inhibit breathing if the kid is in them for too long) but mainly because they mean the baby isn't being carried in arms, just carted about in the plastic seat.

I personally know a few kids whose day went

crib-bouncer (prop fed a bottle in bouncer)-moses basket (for nap)-car bucket-bouncer (prop fed another bottle)-moses basket-swing-bouncer (prop fed)-bath-crib

They were literally NEVER held, carried or cuddled. And for a 2 week old that is really really sad (to me anyway).

That says more about the parents than the contraptions though. Even a sling can be overused when a parent never lets their baby on the floor.


----------



## dachshund mom (Dec 28, 2007)

"Bucket" makes it less confusing too. You could say infant seat, but many convertibles are for infants now, so that isn't clear. Infant carrier makes me think of a sling/ergo, and some don't use it out of the car as a carrier. What term would be appropiate? "Car seat with a handle" is too long. Perhaps you see the term bucket more on mdc because a higher percentage of us use convertibles for infants and use slings. Going to start a fight here, bit it IS more AP, isn't it? I personally made the decision to skip the bucket to give DD more in arms time and so she could see more. Bonus that it saved a little money too.

If I'd had a winter baby, in a cold climate, I no doubt would have used a bucket. I also had DH around to do the shopping for 2-3 months. And DDs my first.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

Because some folks get a nice, warm, self-righteous glow from using "bucket" negatively. It's a way of separating themselves (sling-wearing, natural _good_ parents) from those folks they spot at the mall not-wearing their babies. You can tell so much about whether a parent is good or bad or attached to their child simply by the accoutrements used for carrying! And it only takes a minute. Doncha know.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CamoShades* 
Wait, so some people are honestly self-conscious or ashamed to be seen carrying an infant car seat? Wow.

My DD was a horrible napper, so if she fell asleep in the infant seat (nobody in my part of the country calls them "buckets"), you can bet I was keeping her in it for our trek into the store. If I had taken her out to wear her, she would have been awake instantly. And you know, sometimes it's just nice being able to enjoy dinner out with your husband while the baby sleeps next to you on an upside down high chair in a car seat. I did enough one-handed eating at home. It never crossed my mind to be embarrassed about being seen carrying it. That's just ridiculous, IMO.

Yep, its sad. but I can't help how I feel.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Bucket as a word...never thought it was a negative.

But I do think the bucket culture is dangerous.

There are thousands of injuries every year from improperly putting buckets into a grocery cart and leaving the bucket on a high surface such as a table or counter top.

And although I know some good research can net safe options, I know buckets have been heavily criticised for their tendency to unlatch and become airborne in car accidents. In the same category, bucket seats come w/ the added effort of ensuring the seat is properly latched into the base, the handle is up or down according to the manual, etc. How many parents really do this? I'm not feeling positive vibes here.









Personally I love the concept of a bucket seat for big reason: the infant can be moved from the car to another place without being exposed to the cold. (Using a safe "shower cap" cover or boot).

I also liked that if DD fell asleep in the car, I could bring her inside. After we switched to a convertible, I spent many hours in the car reading or twiddling my thumbs while she slept.







But I recently saw more research confirming that infants left in buckets can reach very low oxygen levels due to the angle of the seat. So I guess I won't be letting baby #2 laze around in it.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
that has got to be the dumbest thing I have ever seen next to the fake arm you put in babies crib LOL

Fake arm? Link please!!!!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dachshund mom* 
"Bucket" makes it less confusing too. You could say infant seat, but many convertibles are for infants now, so that isn't clear. Infant carrier makes me think of a sling/ergo, and some don't use it out of the car as a carrier. What term would be appropiate? "Car seat with a handle" is too long. Perhaps you see the term bucket more on mdc because a higher percentage of us use convertibles for infants and use slings.

In Australia they're called "baby capsules" or just "capsules". Convertibles are called "convertibles" or "carseats".

I'd never heard the term "bucket" until I joined MDC either but I didn't get any negative conitation from the term.

They always look hideously uncomfortable to carry to me but then I get a sore shoulder from carrying my, fairly light, handbag so maybe I just have no stamina


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

I haven't read the previous responses but I see it as a matter of opinion. I preferred to wear my DD but also had abucket and used that too. I don't judge someone for using a bucket seat and I would hope someone wouldn't judge me for wither slinging or carrying a bucket.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't judge/think less of people that use buckets, but mostly I'm just in awe.









My babies both hated the carseat with a passion. If I took the bucket seat into a store, I was carrying a baby, with an empty bucket seat on the stroller or in the buggy. Otherwise, they were screaming bloody murder.

Using a sling was just survival.


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

I was a bucket-lover, and I called it a bucket, and I never thought that was a negative term. The seat is roughly bucket-shaped and it has a handle...so...bucket is fine with me.

My DD was the most laid back baby in the world. She was happy in the bucket, she was happy in my arms, she was happy pretty much anywhere, except in a bjorn, a sling, or a baby swing. So, if I brought her to a friends house in the car, and brought the bucket in, and she's up on the table happy as a clam, I never messed with her and took her out just because it would be better for me to hold her. I loved holding her, but I also liked to be able to see her smiling face, and mug for her, and do assorted things I couldn't do while she was in my arms.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claddaghmom* 

Personally I love the concept of a bucket seat for big reason: the infant can be moved from the car to another place without being exposed to the cold. (Using a safe "shower cap" cover or boot).


Oh yes.

Quote:

I also liked that if DD fell asleep in the car, I could bring her inside. After we switched to a convertible, I spent many hours in the car reading or twiddling my thumbs while she slept.







But I recently saw more research confirming that infants left in buckets can reach very low oxygen levels due to the angle of the seat. So I guess I won't be letting baby #2 laze around in it.
The angle of a bucket being carried around-- or sitting on the floor, or snapped in a stroller/ travel system-- is different from its angle in a car. Are both angles bad for O2 levels? I'd thought the car angle was not so good but that the flatter angle for other purposes was OK. Was I wrong about that?


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Tiredx2 - we had the Fisher Price stay-in-view seat, too. LOVED that infant seat.

I don't think negatively when I see babies in infant "bucket" (sounds odd to me) seats at all - and I could have cared less if anyone in public felt bad for my babies if they happened to be in one, instead of being held or in a baby carrier. They don't know me, or my family, to know that I am a Montessorian and prefer to not overuse any type of baby "container" and that I have a nice collection (more than a dozen) of carriers. You can be AP and use a carsest designed for small babies.

I can see being judge-y if you know the person closely, and know for a fact their infant spends hours and hours a day stuck in a carseat - but come on, let's be real, even if those same people didn't have an infant bucket, they would likely find another device to strap baby into for most of it's waking hours. The touch and interaction would probably be similar. So, no, I don't blame infant seats as being evil detriments to caring for a baby - in fact, I think their benefit far outweighs any negatives, from personal experience with four kids. Plus, since we know that the majority of convertible seats don't safely fit a newborn, I would recommend an infant bucket sear to new parents anyday, over one.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i dont like them because
-they are annoying and heavy to carry around.
-you get bruises over your legs from them.
-they are not worth the money with only being used on average for 4-13 months.
-put the money towards one good seat not a all in one.
-most parents when the bucket is outgrown go to a ff carseat.
-encourages parents to be hands off and not hold their baby.
-babies stop breathing in the seat because of the angle.
-being moved around all the time increases the risk for damage all the bumps and falls it suffers jeopardizes the safety of the seat.
-i have seen crash test of then coming off the base.

Quote:

Of the 66 infant seats tested in frontal crashes, nearly half of the seats either separated from their bases or exceeded injury limits.
http://blogs.consumerreports.org/saf...stigation.html


----------



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

The only reason I got the negative feeling vibe was from the way it has been worded around here so thats why I was asking the perception of tone I guess on line since well we can't really hear the main tone when someone types.

But I got my answer. So thank you all.


----------



## jammomma (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
Aw, wait a minute, LOOK how comfy this mama looks!

http://www.twinkleandwhimsy.com/flyi...rierstrap.aspx


That looks hideously uncomfortable. Who the heck would use that?


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Back problems come in so many different variations, I'm sure there is at least one for which that is the most comfortable baby-carrying method.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

Before ds' birth, I spent my sling budget on a Maya Wrap and New Native. Ds hated them both with a passion. It was a few months before I bought a Hotsling and Ergo and those worked out well.
I had a child who raised holy heck if strapped into anything. But on the off chance that he would happily sit in it while I shopped, I went for it.

Those things are horrible to carry around!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
Back problems come in so many different variations, I'm sure there is at least one for which that is the most comfortable baby-carrying method.

This is a good point. I _love_ my Ergo, but one of the reasons I don't babywear more often is because my shoulders can't currently take it. I don't know what's up, but ever since my last section, my upper back (well, my lower back, too, to be honest) has been giving me grief, and extended baby-wearing is pretty rough. With the bucket, I can put it down for a second to rest, shift it around, etc.


----------



## dachshund mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drummer's Wife* 
Plus, since we know that the majority of convertible seats don't safely fit a newborn, I would recommend an infant bucket sear to new parents anyday, over one.

But quite a few newer model convertible seats are designed to fit infants, are marketed as fitting infants, and DO fit infants perfectly. I don't see why the fact that different styles of convertibles have different weight minimums is a valid reason that you must get a bucket.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dachshund mom* 
But quite a few newer model convertible seats are designed to fit infants, are marketed as fitting infants, and DO fit infants perfectly. I don't see why the fact that different styles of convertibles have different weight minimums is a valid reason that you must get a bucket.

oh, I'm not saying one has to buy a bucket... But I might recommend one b/c besides ease of use ALL infant seats fit newborns, whereas only some convertibles do. Makes it easier for someone who doesn't know much about car seats. Heck, even here you'll read in DDC's about moms-to-be buying a Britax convertible that way they don't waste money buying two seats. In this case, it would be money well spent.


----------



## Lolagirl (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dachshund mom* 
But quite a few newer model convertible seats are designed to fit infants, are marketed as fitting infants, and DO fit infants perfectly. I don't see why the fact that different styles of convertibles have different weight minimums is a valid reason that you must get a bucket.

Many convertibles are certainly marketed as fitting infants/newborns, but often even the lowest harness slot is placed far too high to be used safely with smaller infants.(Not sure if I can link to discussions on the carseat safety boards here, but google around and it's pretty easy to find this issue discussed quite a bit.) I know we tried putting our barely 6 lb. 37-week olds into their Britax convertibles for curiosity sake and they were way too tiny to fit. In fact my smaller twin was still small enough to fit into his Snugride infant seat until he was somewhere around 16 months old.

It really just depends on the baby, I suppose, but I also fall into the camp that the villification of infant carseats in and of themselves is often uncalled for.


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

We had a convertible seat with DS and were pretty close to be prohibited from leaving the hospital. He was too small for it, and we had to buy a bucket seat for him to fit.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I loved my bucket.







If DD was sleeping I was not going to wake her up to sling her or bring her in the house. She never, ever went back to sleep after being taken out of the seat so we just kept her in it so she'd get her sleep.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
Aw, wait a minute, LOOK how comfy this mama looks!

http://www.twinkleandwhimsy.com/flyi...rierstrap.aspx


And, she looks so organized and pulled together! I think that is the answer to all my problems.

I was going to say, I don't like using the bucket seats because they are so heavy.... but, obviously, I was wrong... she's a tiny thing and has no problem hefting that thing around.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
Because some folks get a nice, warm, self-righteous glow from using "bucket" negatively. It's a way of separating themselves (sling-wearing, natural _good_ parents) from those folks they spot at the mall not-wearing their babies. You can tell so much about whether a parent is good or bad or attached to their child simply by the accoutrements used for carrying! And it only takes a minute. Doncha know.


















That said ... I used the term "bucket" even though I used bucket carseats with my kids.


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

It's a bucket because it functions similarly to a bucket and has a handle to be carried like a bucket. I had heard the term often long before discovering MDC or even contemplating parenting styles.

I almost didn't buy one, but did for the sole purpose of eating out. I know some people claim to wear their babies while eating out, but I personally think they are nuts!! She hung out in the bucket if she felt like it, or got held on our laps if she got fussy in there. That lasted 6 months and now she is thrilled to be sitting in a high chair at the table like a big girl.

We also used it a few times for shopping (IN the cart, not on it!) in her first few weeks - I didn't try to sling her until she was 6 weeks old.

Another really nice use, that I hadn't thought of before, is that if you live in a very hot climate, and have a summer baby, the carseat can be brought into the house when not in use. Because if I didn't do that, she would either suffer very real burns on her body or we would end up cooling down the car for 10-15 minutes every time we got in. Not cool - already not looking forward to the summer in the convertible - sigh.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
Because some folks get a nice, warm, self-righteous glow from using "bucket" negatively. It's a way of separating themselves (sling-wearing, natural _good_ parents) from those folks they spot at the mall not-wearing their babies. You can tell so much about whether a parent is good or bad or attached to their child simply by the accoutrements used for carrying! And it only takes a minute. Doncha know.

Yep!

I have a 3.5 yr old, 22 month old and a 4 week old. I have a billion slings, mei tais, and wraps. But its frickin' COLD out here right now. I'm not going to sit outside and get my freezing baby into a wrap to run into a store for 10 min. when he's sleeping and warm and snuggly. I was also told that because he was preterm its not a good idea for his carseat to get cold, then to put him in it, at least for a bit longer.

yeah, it's a pain in the ass to carry, but at least nobody is screaming and cold. When it warms up we'll be back to baby wearing outside of the home.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

I didn't realize bucket had a negative connotation? I just thought it's a quicker way of saying infant car seat...
We have a Maxi Cosi Mico because it is super safe for those tiny infants. DS was born below 6 pounds and a bucket was much safer for him (and even the bucket seemed huge). I wasn't allowed to carry it for the first 6 weeks anyways cause of my blood loss.
I didn't like him being in there longer than necessary as it is a semi-reclined position, and being carried or being flat on the back is much safer for newborns. I have a stroller, but it is completely flat (newborn attachment, it's a Teutonia). I didn't get a good sling until he was about 8 weeks old. The ring sling never worked for me, the MaiTei though was wonderful. I never took him out of the bucket though if he was sleeping - instead I put the bucket into the shopping cart (not on top, that's not safe). I didn't want to wake him up. If he was awake, I maitei-ed him.
I think the bucket is quite heavy but has its uses. I think what people criticize is how many babies never spend time being held, and I have seen those kids in real life. It is sad cause they rarely get cuddled. And I do hate seeing the buckets on top of shopping carts, at least my bucket's manual said to never ever do that, but people don't read the manuals I guess. What rather ticks me off is seeing how they are improperly installed or not used properly (I see it a lot around here that people put babies in the bucket but don't buckle baby up (!) and even forward-facing buckets.
DS outgrew the bucket a week shy of 4 months of age.... Oh and I wanted to add I have to go to the store with him - or we would have nothing to eat in the house. DH works and why shouldn't I take the baby to do the shopping?


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaylaBeanie* 
We actually talked about this in Anthropology today! We were comparing and contrasting the parenting techniques of America and a bushman tribe in South Africa. An American baby spends less than 20% of the day in physical contact with it's mother, and this is because of all the nifty travel systems we have. Put baby in the bucket seat while you pee/grab a snack/grab the diaper bag, snap it in the car, arrive at the mall, put bucket into stroller, shop. The only time baby will be picked up is for a diaper change or maybe to be fed. The babies in this tribe are in physical contact with the mom over 70% of the day. Obviously we lead a very different lifestyle than that of a remote tribe, but it would be foolish to say that things like buckets, car seats, swings, etc. are not greatly overused by many, many people.

I started wondering A LOT about this after DS was born. I carried him a lot, we coslept, etc... We also used a "bucket", but what really got me questioning the "rightness" of tribal cultures constant wearing of children was that DS DID NOT WANT TO BE WORN all the time. I got to wondering, what if a baby in a tribal culture didn't want to be worn while mama went to get water from the pond? TOO BAD! What if the baby didn't want to be worn three miles to the vegetable market? TOO BAD! Those were my thoughts, anyway. I just wonder why we have to hold up a completely different lifestyle as the gold standard when there may be drawbacks there as well. It's just something I've been thinking about.

But I guess I'm going off topic here. I can tell you I have seen abuse of bucket seats - BIL's new baby was left in it all the time and fed all foods from formula to mashed solids in a bottle. All the time. No kidding. I'm willing to bet most people who use buckets don't do that.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texmati* 
Fake arm? Link please!!!!


http://www.pregnancystore.com/zaky.html


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Never used one - I've had a convertible in the car since day 1 and use a carrier - and I was really glad when I read this:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/article969948.ece


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeanine123* 
http://www.pregnancystore.com/zaky.html









That thing is freaky.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I havent read all the replies, just want to put in my .02.

Both of my children were born in colder months. I went back to work both times in the dead of winter (Didnt leave the house much with either of them before 6 weeks of age because the weather was so cold and nasty) I had to cart them to daycare in the wee hours of the morning 5 days a week. Sometimes I had to pick them up and then run to the grocery store on the way home, by myself. The bucket was mere convenience AND it helped keep them all nice and snuggly warm while I had to take them in and out of the car, in and out of the store, and in and out of the house.

I think the association of kids who are left in buckets seats/jumpers (I used those too)/walkers with bottles propped in their mouths has NOTHING to do with the aparatas, and everything to do with the parent utilizing the aparatus in a way that it was NOT intended for. When you buy these things, their are stickers right on the side of them that say to NOT put the seat on the top part of the shopping cart, DONT leave a child sleeping in it, and EVERYONE knows not to prop a bottle in a babys mouth.

And FTR, I cuddled both my kids ridiculously when they were small enough for bucket seats, and still do.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *possum* 







That thing is freaky.

I can see how they would be useful in the NICU when baby isn't being held.


----------



## rachel1496 (Oct 15, 2009)

I have to admit, as a carless mama, I loved my bucket seat. I WOH doing childcare for my sister's kids so I bring DS with me. If I walked him there in the travel system then I had a carseat with me so if it was raining or snowing badly and windy when it was time to leave I could easily have BIL give us a ride home. Same thing with shopping, if I knew I was going to be buying something really heavy or awkward I could walk there with the travel system and know that I could just grab a cab home. I miss having that ability now that he's too big for the bucket. I can't just run out and get what I need during the day by myself anymore, I need to plan ahead and arrange to run errands when DS can stay home with DH or arrange for someone with a car to give us a ride.

I never saw bucket as a negative term though, the infant seat always reminded me of a bucket anyway since it had a handle.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nia82* 
(I see it a lot around here that people put babies in the bucket but don't buckle baby up (!)

We actually did that once with dd1. DH put her in the bucket, and was also dealing with something else. We drove up the hill to my mom's, and went to get her out...and she wasn't done up. We were both just like "OMG". That's never happened again, though.


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

I call them buckets because they are buckets. Molded plastic in a shape that can carry something, with a handle.

I'm also in the camp of "how on earth is this a convenience". I carried DS in it once to get the mail (I was pulled right up to the curb, the mailbox was 2 steps away, but I got all paranoid one day), DH carried DS in it once for some reason, and that was enough! One day we did take DS and the bucket into a little restaurant, but felt horrible, with DS basically sitting on the floor while we ate waffles. Oh and it was brought in to another restaurant, and they brought out those carseat "sling" things that we put it on...that was...interesting. And really unsafe feeling.

And that's about it! He outgrew it by height before 4 months. It was never a problem to pull him out and carry him into home or the store or whatever; he fell asleep almost immediately being carried, and if he didn't fall asleep, then he wasn't asleep enough to deal with being banged around.

OH, and the grocery cart thing...several grocery store employees have told me that they started installing their own infant seats b/c they were seeing so many accidents with buckets clipped on. That their seats are safer than what was happening with clipped buckets.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gcgirl* 
I started wondering A LOT about this after DS was born. I carried him a lot, we coslept, etc... We also used a "bucket", but what really got me questioning the "rightness" of tribal cultures constant wearing of children was that DS DID NOT WANT TO BE WORN all the time. I got to wondering, what if a baby in a tribal culture didn't want to be worn while mama went to get water from the pond? TOO BAD! What if the baby didn't want to be worn three miles to the vegetable market? TOO BAD! Those were my thoughts, anyway. I just wonder why we have to hold up a completely different lifestyle as the gold standard when there may be drawbacks there as well. It's just something I've been thinking about.

My only caveat on that would be were you outdoors and walking the whole time he didn't want to be worn? Lina despised the sling for a long time unless I popped her in and went right out for a walk. Then she'd settle right down and would be content as I did other things, including bending over or sitting at the computer.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
My only caveat on that would be were you outdoors and walking the whole time he didn't want to be worn? Lina despised the sling for a long time unless I popped her in and went right out for a walk. Then she'd settle right down and would be content as I did other things, including bending over or sitting at the computer.

DD1 was more likely to be okay with being worn if we were hiking, but it didn't carry over. We could wear her to hike, or sometimes go for other walks, but once we were done, she wanted out _now_.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
I was also told that because he was preterm its not a good idea for his carseat to get cold, then to put him in it, at least for a bit longer.

Plus, he would've been less likely to fit in a convertible seat at birth, and they're harder to get reclined really well.

I don't see people criticizing parents of happy snuggly babies, I see people criticizing parents who leave the baby screaming in the carseat in the store for a whole shopping trip or who bottle prop (just one baby, two parents, not 2 babies one parent, or 3 babies or anything that would make bottle propping be plausibly necessary) or otherwise do things that the vast majority of people who use the infant seats as carriers would never even think of doing.


----------



## chinupchamp (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
Aw, wait a minute, LOOK how comfy this mama looks!

http://www.twinkleandwhimsy.com/flyi...rierstrap.aspx

You just made my night! Thanks for that. It's like something out of a SNL sketch!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sk8ermaiden* 
I almost didn't buy one, but did for the sole purpose of eating out. I know some people claim to wear their babies while eating out, but I personally think they are nuts!! She hung out in the bucket if she felt like it, or got held on our laps if she got fussy in there. That lasted 6 months and now she is thrilled to be sitting in a high chair at the table like a big girl.

Not cool - already not looking forward to the summer in the convertible - sigh.

For the first one, yeah, eating out was when I was tempted to get some sort of seat thingy to set her in. Maybe she wouldn't have nursed for most of our meals out if she hadn't been right up on me.









Put a blanket over the seat when it's empty, it makes a huge difference. Also, just wiping them with cold water if you've forgotten to use the blanket will get them cooled down quickly. This coming summer, I'm going to keep some damp washcloths in the freezer so we can run back in and grab one if we need to cool her seat quickly.


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottishmommy* 
I haven't read all the posts but I just wanted to warn people not to carry their babies around in these. My dh and I used to bundle baby up in a bucket seat during the winter and he threw his back out big time. After that we always just picked her up out of the car seat. No more back problems! Also, *these things are not safe on top of grocery carts*. I have a friend whose baby fractured her skull falling out of a grocery cart in one of these. Use a moby wrap or ergo for grocery shopping.

YES! While shopping in target, I had brought #2 who was 4 and #4 who was newborn with me. #2 was climbing on the side of the cart.and before I could stop him, he toppled the cart over, bucket and all. The car seat went flying, and landed on it's side. Thank goodness #4 was in my sling! I had brought her in the seat because it was cold and raining...and took baby out once in the store. If she had been in the bucket, who knows how much damage it could have done to her poor little body? I was SO thankful I had her in a sling.

Also I had an easier time of it shopping, easy access to nurse, babe was warm and all snugly







I found it was WAY easier than when I had my first babe, and thought slings were only things you see on the National Geographic Channel







(hey, I was 19 and very naive.) #s 2, 3, and 4 were all carried in some sort of carrier most of the time, even at home, unless baby was physically in my arms







They are very independent and well adjusted, in spite of that I was going to "spoil" them







so most of my family said.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
My only caveat on that would be were you outdoors and walking the whole time he didn't want to be worn? Lina despised the sling for a long time unless I popped her in and went right out for a walk. Then she'd settle right down and would be content as I did other things, including bending over or sitting at the computer.

Oh, we used it for a lot of different things. He would generally tolerate it for a while (while walking, doing yardwork, chores around the house, just cuddling), but when he was DONE, he was DONE.


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

I think the only parents being viewed negatively are those leaving screaming babies in them for long periods of time in a store or restaurant.

I was in a Target and saw a child climbing up on top of a bucket with a baby in it while mom was totally oblivious by some clothes. When I pointed it out to her, she said "Oh, they're just rambunctious kids!" with a big smile.

Another mom I saw with one perched on a cart didn't have it set on properly. It was wobbling back and forth as she pushed the cart. Her baby could only have been a few weeks old, and sleeping. I mentioned that it didn't look steady and she moved it to try to fix it. Baby stirred, and she said, "I just don't want to wake him". I totally understand why you wouldn't want him to wake up, but that thing looked like it was going to fall.









I have used mine in stores or restaurants if DD was asleep. I have carpal tunnel though and they are a nightmare to carry. I do miss being able to bring her inside asleep, but she's old enough to transfer at this point without waking too much. I never was that lucky with DS.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *InMediasRes* 
I think the only parents being viewed negatively are those leaving screaming babies in them for long periods of time in a store or restaurant.

I was in a Target and saw a child climbing up on top of a bucket with a baby in it while mom was totally oblivious by some clothes. When I pointed it out to her, she said "Oh, they're just rambunctious kids!" with a big smile.

Another mom I saw with one perched on a cart didn't have it set on properly. It was wobbling back and forth as she pushed the cart. Her baby could only have been a few weeks old, and sleeping. I mentioned that it didn't look steady and she moved it to try to fix it. Baby stirred, and she said, "I just don't want to wake him". I totally understand why you wouldn't want him to wake up, but that thing looked like it was going to fall.









I have used mine in stores or restaurants if DD was asleep. I have carpal tunnel though and they are a nightmare to carry. I do miss being able to bring her inside asleep, but she's old enough to transfer at this point without waking too much. I never was that lucky with DS.










Yes, this and also I have seen them used in creepier ways.

For example, we were at Olive Garden one time when a little baby in a bucket started crying. The dad picked the carrier up, put it on his lap and started bottlefeeding the baby.

Another time a mom pushed the baby in the bucket under the pew. She saw some stares and whispered that if he couldn't see her, he'd stop crying.


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
I think people don't like them partly because they aren't great for the babe (seem to remember being told they inhibit breathing if the kid is in them for too long) but mainly because they mean the baby isn't being carried in arms, just carted about in the plastic seat.

I personally know a few kids whose day went

crib-bouncer (prop fed a bottle in bouncer)-moses basket (for nap)-car bucket-bouncer (prop fed another bottle)-moses basket-swing-bouncer (prop fed)-bath-crib

They were literally NEVER held, carried or cuddled. And for a 2 week old that is really really sad (to me anyway).


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 









And - have you actually carried a baby in one?...Whenever I see someone carrying a baby around in one trying to do shopping, etc... I want to tell them about he wonderful world of slings! lol

I would hate to think that because I put a bucket in the shopping cart when the kiddos were too small to sit up in the seat in the basket, people thought I was clueless, or ignorant, or cold to my child. Carries HURT my body. I've tried a wide range of carries and while some are better than other, they were all painful. I have chronic pain that goes along with chronic illness and while I may look fairly able bodied I'm in a good deal of pain just carrying my own weight around. Both of my kids are free range around the house beside ds when he is sleeping (happy to sleep in his crib with no crying or fussing) and having used buckets I can say that they were in no way a reflection of my parenting style. They were a means to allow me the ability to interact with my kids rather than being consumed with pain.

My kids spent shopping cart time in buckets when they were wee but were never short of cuddles and contact. At almost 15 months old, ds spends a great deal of time in my arms, relaxing with me on the couch, BFing, and being showered with hugs and kisses... but you won't catch me carrying him through a store if there is a shopping cart in reach and he is content in it. Over time that would mean I'd loose the ability to be so close with him at home where it is less taxing on my body and ultimatly more important as most our my time is spent there.

Keep in mind that the generalizations about people who use or have used buckets can easily be dead wrong... and quite judegmental.

ETA: and if you're (not referring to those quoted above but, to a couple others in this thread) worried about the safety of babies in buckets falling over in shopping carts then you shouldn't be putting them in your CAR... in any kind of seat. Imagine what happens to baby when your car topples over! If we're going to nitpick about safety then you'd have to keep them away from the most dangerous, biggest safety threat there is... DRIVING! Most of us aren't willing to do that so it's probably best we don't throw stones.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

It is fine to put carseats in the MAIN basket of a shopping cart. Just not in the top basket. The reason it is "OK" to put the carseat in the car and not the top basket of the shopping cart, is even though a car toppling over would obviously be dangerous, the carseat won't cause the car to topple over on its own. But a carseat on the top basket of a shopping cart can make the shopping cart topple over just by its own weight. So yes, when I see someone with a carseat in the top basket of the shopping cart, I think they are ignorant of that specific piece of information, even though they may be extremely knowledgeable about everything else. (I know several mothers who are experts on all sorts of things but ignorant of a few safety issues. I'm sure there is something I am ignorant of, too.)


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

DD2 hated being worn with an undying passion. The bucket on the other hand, made her happy. So my choice was to put the baby in the sling and let her scream and fight through the shopping trip, or leave her in the bucket where she would be either sleeping or looking around happily. Everyone always acts like slings are the answer to all baby problems, but I never found that to be true. Both my girls, dd2 especially, really preferred being in the bucket while we were shopping.

As for the person who asked how slings could be over used, I don't know how many times I've heard people on various message boards talk about forcing their baby/toddler into a sling just because it was more convienient for the mom. I've even seen people say that they knew their toddler preferred riding in a stroller, but THEY didn't like the way it looked, so the child was forced to unhappily be in a sling. I think that sometimes people forget that being AP is about listening to your child, not checking off a check list of crunchy ideals.


----------



## Geist (Jan 27, 2010)

I used a bucket seat with my nephews and I hated them so much. They made the baby weigh at least twice as much as he would have otherwise, plus I always ended up bruised up and down my side. So I was already against them before I had a kid. Then I found out about slings when I was 18 and decided they were for me and have used that instead of a bucket seat to carry my son around.
Although I live in a cold climate, we used a convertible car seat and just bundled him up before putting him in it, then unbundled him insidethe store and wore him in the sling. As a disclaimer, I only had the one kid and my husband came with me most of the time. I'm curious to find out what kind of system we'll develop when I have two kids, especially since DH doesn't go grocery shopping with me anymore.
For myself, I would not buy a bucket seat just because the temptation to just leave the baby in there is too great, especially when they're sleeping and despite the risks. If you have a convertible, you have to take them out. It did mess up quite a few naps and was kind of annoying, but eh. We lived.


----------



## wildmonkeys (Oct 4, 2004)

hmm...I have a 10 yo, a 6 yo, and a 3 yo. I held, played talked with them all of the time at home and I had two kids who were happy to spend and hour a day in their carseat, bucket, whatever you want to call it when we were out...if makes me laugh to think people on here might be criticizing that as un-ap when right now the both of them are asleep in my bed because we still co-sleep. lol.

Anyway, one of my kids hated it (the carseat/bucket) and hated the sling and I just didn't go out for a few years....one of my kids liked the bucket and hated the sling - should I have forced him into it?

so silly - maybe we should all just focus a bit more on what we need in target and get home to play with/read to our kids rather that criticizing the other parents who we don't really know. just an idea.


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *felix23* 
DD2 hated being worn with an undying passion. The bucket on the other hand, made her happy. So my choice was to put the baby in the sling and let her scream and fight through the shopping trip, or leave her in the bucket where she would be either sleeping or looking around happily. Everyone always acts like slings are the answer to all baby problems, but I never found that to be true. Both my girls, dd2 especially, really preferred being in the bucket while we were shopping.

As for the person who asked how slings could be over used, I don't know how many times I've heard people on various message boards talk about forcing their baby/toddler into a sling just because it was more convienient for the mom. I've even seen people say that they knew their toddler preferred riding in a stroller, but THEY didn't like the way it looked, so the child was forced to unhappily be in a sling. I think that sometimes people forget that being AP is about listening to your child, not checking off a check list of crunchy ideals.

Thank you! I think this point is missed quite a bit!


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I found the bucket seat useful for when the car was freezing cold and I could get my babe situated inside in a warm seat wtih a blanket and put the whole thing in the car. You aren't supposed to use big coats in a carseat either, so it just seemed to me to be the best way to keep the baby warm in the winter.

I used them shopping if hte baby was asleep and I didn't want to disturb her. I'd put the bucket in the main part of the shopping cart, not on top.

I didn't find them useful in any other way, but those two things, particularly teh first, made them very useful for me.

Where I live, most people I know call them "bucket seats" or "bucket car seats" when differentiating from convertible seats, and I live in a place where most people use them a lot. Those moms call them bucket seats too. Again, when talking about that particular style so people know what kind of car seat they mean.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
We actually did that once with dd1. DH put her in the bucket, and was also dealing with something else. We drove up the hill to my mom's, and went to get her out...and she wasn't done up. We were both just like "OMG". That's never happened again, though.

Well that can happen with the front facing seats too. Ask dh, he did it when dd1 was about a year old.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
It is fine to put carseats in the MAIN basket of a shopping cart. Just not in the top basket. The reason it is "OK" to put the carseat in the car and not the top basket of the shopping cart, is even though a car toppling over would obviously be dangerous, the carseat won't cause the car to topple over on its own. But a carseat on the top basket of a shopping cart can make the shopping cart topple over just by its own weight. So yes, when I see someone with a carseat in the top basket of the shopping cart, I think they are ignorant of that specific piece of information, even though they may be extremely knowledgeable about everything else. (I know several mothers who are experts on all sorts of things but ignorant of a few safety issues. I'm sure there is something I am ignorant of, too.)

Why is it ok to put a 40-pound child in the front of a shopping cart then? Wouldn't the overall weight be even greater than an infant in the carseat?


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

@ Bokonon: The weight limit is 35 pounds on the shopping carts (it says it there, e.g. Target, PetCo all list it).


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Trying to put on a mei tai or a long wrap in a slushy parking lot isn't all that easy...unless you like the ends of your carriers to get filthy. I love babywearing, but there probably will be certain times where I use the bucket when we are out. And I'll be wanting to yell at everyone I see "Don't judge me...I usually have my baby in a sling!!!!!" and "She will be let out of this bucket as soon as we get home!!!". "Look at her round head...see...see!!!"


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nia82* 
@ Bokonon: The weight limit is 35 pounds on the shopping carts (it says it there, e.g. Target, PetCo all list it).

Oh OK, I never looked. My son is about 35 pounds but doesn't sit in the cart anymore.

Then...why is it ok for a 35 pound kid to sit in a cart? It's still heavier than a carseat + infant.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bokonon* 
Oh OK, I never looked. My son is about 35 pounds but doesn't sit in the cart anymore.

Then...why is it ok for a 35 pound kid to sit in a cart? It's still heavier than a carseat + infant.

I think it has to do with the center of gravity. I once saw a cart topple in Toys R Us with a baby in a bucket in the top basket and it was a _very_ traumatizing experience for me. I thought about it for months. It was terrifying.


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

I believe it has to do with the center of gravity and the fact that those seats "perch" up on top of the front.

Although I will say that my 7 month old is in a low % for weight - 16 lbs., and her bucket weighs almost 15 lbs, so she is getting close to the limit that way - I am amazed how many older babies (9+ months and BIG) I see still in those buckets on the carts. They are definitely over the limit when combined with bucket weight. Surely they can sit up by now? I know mine was early, but she has been sitting in the shopping cart seat since she was 6 months.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

I too think the center of gravity is shifted if you put a bucket with a heavy baby on there.... And I wouldn't put a toddler heavier than 35 pounds in a cart when it clearly states it's not ok to put him in there!
Instead , you can use those "playcarts" (those that come with car attachments and stuff), at King Sooper's those list a total capacity of up to 80 pounds (you can put two kiddos in there). Or if we go as a family, DH walks with DS through the store and I do the shopping.... But most kids aren't as heavy as my DS who is approaching the 35 pounds at 18 months.


----------



## yogamonkeyjo (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidi526* 
I don't think people object to infant travel systems, which is what I think you are referring to. They object to people who leave their kids in them for hours and hours and hours. I had one of those for my girls when they infants. It was great cause when they fell asleep in the car, you could bring them inside without waking them. It was also good when we were in the grocery store and they were too young to sit up. I would just set the seat in the cart and off we would go. That being said, I didn't leave them in the seat after we got out of the car, unless they were sleeping or we were in the grocery store. They only were in the seat when necessary, which I dont think is a problem.


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
Aw, wait a minute, LOOK how comfy this mama looks!

http://www.twinkleandwhimsy.com/flyi...rierstrap.aspx

Oh look it's a sling!









DS is in his in the car, period. He hates it and I dont' blame him. Honestly it doesn't look very comfortable but I agree, it's safe - for the car. Otherwise, we're holding him or if we're taking a long walk he's in his (big bulky travel system) stroller, which he loves. I had every intention of wearing him but he HATES - HAAAAAATES - being worn. Funny how things work out in real life. Sigh.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
Well that can happen with the front facing seats too. Ask dh, he did it when dd1 was about a year old.

Yeah - I think it tends to be when there's a lot going on, and one parent gets distracted while doing up the seat, and then the other parent thinks the first parent had it covered, and...yikes!


----------



## THBVsMommy (Mar 13, 2007)

We have an infant seat installed in the truck, but that's all it is used as; a carseat. DD hates being in it, for one, and will scream the moment she's strapped in. It rarely exits the truck & the only time she sleeps in it is when we're traveling somewhere. As soon as we come to a stop, she wakes like clockwork and demands out. I use my wrap for grocery shopping and other outings, though.


----------



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

I've only read about half the replies.

I think the big question this raises is about makining people feel guilty for things that show they aren't good enough parents.

Like a bucket seat. Or a few days ago I got the evil eye for putting my baby in the car while I put my grocery cart into the coral, within site of the car and with the car locked. Or maybe it was because I shopped with the baby in the bucket.

On the face of it my ds spends a lot of time in "contraptions". My dd1 liked some, and dd2 wouldn't even sit in one for a moment and had to be worn or carried at all times. Ds is mellow, and more than that, I have two older kids including a nursing toddler, three dogs, and a dh who is away half the time. If ds is content, you can bet I put him down somewhere while I do other things - nurse dd2, clean, put the dog out, pee myself...

Sometimes it seems like people are way to rigid about the "right" way to parent if you don't want to somehow ruin your baby.


----------

